# Trading CD's, DVD's etc.



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

I am wondering if anyone from this forum has thought about trading CD's in our collection. I know it would take some sort of mechanism to set it up and we do not have that set up. I do not know if this has been discussed at all. Please let me know your thoughts.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm assuming you mean unreleased recordings (radio broadcasts etc) rather than official releases?


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Well, I mean if people want to give up part of their collection, it can be traded on this forum rather than e-bay or other websites.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice idea. I think I once suggested it and was directed to the sub forum on classified where we can advertize stuff for sale. But a focused area where one could browse all available CD sets for sale/trade would be more convenient it seems.

How about an annual TC convention where members attend in person and bring all their CDs and DVDs they are wanting to part with and then folks trade in person? No shipping costs, you get to inspect the product, ask questions, sample, etc.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Lets begin in Amsterdam then.......centre of the world


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

We have always worried about copyright issues involved where people have ripped copies to their hard disc.

See http://www.talkclassical.com/43442-buy-sell-trade-forum.html for much more detail on our concerns.

This thread is now closed as was the previous one.


----------

